# Lily might become pregnant, help!



## BelfiCat (Aug 28, 2004)

OK - I went into more detail in my previous post but I'll just do a quick summary, Kirby still hasn't had his op yet as the insurance company took months to reply and now say they won't help us pay for operation (which our vet says might be quite costly as his bits are growing inside him) and now Lily's gone into heat, and I've caught them countless times mating! no!!!!! We really have not planned for kittens and Lily is till under a year - and even worse, Kirby and Lily are half brother/sister! Now I really need to know, what are the chances of her being pregnant? She's been out of heat for the past couple of days and now I'm wondering, is there a large chance she'd be pregnant? Help!


----------



## emrldsky (Aug 31, 2004)

I'm so sorry you're going through this!!! I can't tell you whether she might be pregnant or not, but if you really really cannot afford kittens, you can always have her spayed asap and abort the kittens (I know, I know, it's not the ideal solution).


----------



## BelfiCat (Aug 28, 2004)

well, its not that I can't afford the kittens exactly, but with all teh kittens already in teh world in need of homes, to bring even more in I would feel so guilty! I know I would be alble to find them homes (many of my frineds have always said that they did want cats like mine) but the danger it would also cost Lily, is she too young? She still isn't full size!


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

There is a chance, and given the fact that Kirby's "issues" are congenital, Lily is undersized, and compounded by their relation with each other: you really do not want to mate them.

I agree with Jade, you should have her spayed


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

I say Lily needs to be speyed ASAP!!! She is far too small & young to be having kittens, and complications could even kill her! Its hard that you can't get the money together, but you are simply going to have to, I'm afraid. Kittens from your two would be aterrible idea, with Lily being so small and Kirby being cryptorchid (which IS a congenital condition). Undescended testicles almost always turn cancerous, I really hope you can get something sorted out  NOt to mention the fact that Lily will likely not come out of season if she has an entire male around... 8O


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

Cats are VERY fertile animals so I'd say, if there's been a mating, there's a big chance she's pregnant. Get her spayed emediately if you don't want the kittens.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

I agree with the others that these would be very dangerous kittens to have. You have Lily to think about...I have a very bad feeling about her having Kirby's kittens. She was SO tiny when she was young, and she's still tiny. And yes, then there's Kirby's issue. I'm afraid in this case it wouldn't be as simple as "well she's pregnant, at least I have friends who want cats like mine." Chances are...those kittens will not be okay, and neither will Lily. I know you love your cats so much. So...if you can't do something for Kirby immediately, you can at least do something for Lily.


----------



## BelfiCat (Aug 28, 2004)

we've booked her an appointment with the vet next friday to get her sprayed.  Bye bye kittens.


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

Thank goodness! And please don't worry, they are NOT kittens YET!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

BelfiCat said:


> we've booked her an appointment with the vet next friday to get her sprayed.


Sprayed???? Ew stinky! lol  I am sure you mean spayed...it's just such a funny typo that I couldn't resist.


----------



## BelfiCat (Aug 28, 2004)

lol, woops!  I cant believe I didnt notice that!


----------



## ChiliBean (Jun 17, 2005)

definately spayed


----------



## Spuzzi (Jan 8, 2005)

LOL Forjazz! :lol: Belficat, I'm glad that you are taking action! Just out of interest, are undecended testicals hereditary? Would the kittens have it?


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

YES, cryptorchidism IS hereditary & congenital.


----------

